# what a difference 4 days make!



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Today is Pitter+ Patter's 4th day with us + I can hardly believe the difference in them! At first they'd only play 5-10 minutes + then need a 2-4 hour nap. Now, this morning, they just kept going + going + going  hilarious to watch them actually RUNNING + JUMPING around the kitchen now! Plus they are getting MUCH better at the whole litter box thing - *whew*

Wish I could've weighed them on Saturday cuz it's obvious they've gained weight! 

This evening is their 1st vet appt. Their eyes are still a bit goopy - esp. Patter's but it still looks ALOT better after cleaning it 3-4x a day. It's not quite so swollen and gunky - but still needs medical attention. Their ears look like they may have a bit of a yeast infection - no biggie but still need med. attention.

They like to take their nap up against my legs while I sit on the day bed. Every once in a while, one will wake up, look at me + say "why aren't you still petting my head?!" Definitely gonna be lap cats - well - if they still like me after all the drops in their eyes + ears!

I don't know if they'll have to get shots tonite? We're guessing their age is 6 weeks but really don't know for sure. But they prob'ly go by weight don't they?

I just LOVE their little spotted bellies + striped legs!   SO cute!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

So glad you're having so much fun with your new babies, Bon!

It's great they're getting their first exams to get treatments for all that you mention, and shots, etc. 

Hope the vet can also give you a better estimate of their age! I think they go by eye color, teeth, look of their ears (how upright), and their weight, but it can vary, kitty to kitty on that spectrum, too.

Yes, their tabby markings are super cute, aren't they? More to enjoy as they grow with you though! :wink


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Bon it4 lovely to read your excitement and love for these two. Very lucky kitties to have such a besotted mom  I can waste hours of time with my furbabies.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kittens are so cute, and such a handful  But you can't help but love them. I wonder if they may have ear mites? I'm sure the vet will say if they do. We used Revolution on one of our cats that had ear mites when we first took her in as a stray. Also, I have a feral who had BAD ear mites, and I use Revolution on her monthly, and it took care of her ear mites. I swear that stuff works on them, my feral is proof of it, and I am in Florida where all the gross parasites and stuff are really bad. I don't see fleas on her either, or ticks, which is amazing in Florida, where it is hot year round. 

I have not had a kitten as little as yours since I was a kid. The youngest cat I have I found at approx 5 months old, still young enough to climb the curtains  The one thing about kittens that I dont like, it seems like when they are really little, they just have really gross poop (sorry to be gross). Every one I know who has little ones says this. I think it just takes a while to get their little tummies used to what food works. When we took in Stephano, at about 5 months, he had terrible poop.....understandably so, he was a stray, but even after he was wormed and all good, I found that if I changed his food, he'd get runny poop. We found that he did fine on Wellness chicken (canned) or turkey, but anything else would tear him up, so we stuck to that for a long time for him. When he was about a year old, I tried some other varieties, and he was fine by then. Hopefully your kittens don't go through the gross poop thing! 

Good luck with the new babies


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

*Surprise!*

*Pitter is MALE!* AND - they are both only about *FOUR weeks old* - not 6!
They had to get a postal scale to weigh them. Pitter weighs 15.7 oz and Patter weighs 13 oz.

The doc treated them for ear mites (not yeast like I'd thought) 
She treated them for worms.
We're treating them for internal parasites (but I can't remember what they are.) Oral meds by syringe once a day for 10 days.
Eye drops in each eye 2x a day for both kitties for 7 days.
Start feeding them kitten formula with a syringe if they won't drink it on their own or eat it with mushy kibble.

Come back and see her in a week.

P+P are both napping even tho they napped ALL afternoon - weren't even interested in supper - we got home + they went right to sleep. The trip worn them out! It's worn ME out as well to find out I have such LITTLE babies! Makes me nervous . . . but the doc said they look good!

*WHEW*


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Wow! What a surprise! Lucky that you picked neutral names then, lol.

If you vet is OK with it I'd suggest holding off on vaccines until 8 weeks. I have vaxxed kittens at 6 weeks, but I found they were super drowsy for a day after. They tend to handle it better at 8 weeks and if you know they'll be safe inside (and not exposed to possible pathogens) then waiting until their immune system is a little stronger can only be a good thing.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

yes - definitely no vax in the near future!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Darnit, a tip I forgot to add. Don't bother syringe-feeding them. It's a royal pain, if they're already eating from a dish just feed them the formula in a dish. Much simpler.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

syringe feeding them is surprisingly easy (I'm shocked too!) and at least I know that some is getting into them!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

*shrugs* If you've got the time then go for it, lol. When I was fostering I used to get them switched to dishes ASAP! It's not easy bottle feeding 10 kittens at once, lol.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG! I can't imagine doing TEN at once! lol 
2 is manageable tho


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray!! I love this thread, so happy to hear they are doing well!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I did have the help of a mother cat (4 kittens were hers, she accepted 6 with no trouble, luckily!), but she just couldn't produce enough milk to keep that many kits happy and healthy.

She'd be nursing a few, I'd be bottle feeding the littlest ones AND have 2-3 hungry monsters climbing my legs. I added dishes with formula and mashed wet food at 4 weeks and was extremely grateful that most of them prefered that to being bottle fed. I let them pick though, and the littles still got bottle fed until 6 weeks. Just in case


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I am SO nervous about them being SO young! *gulp*

We're tryed adding KMR to their wet food + either would touch it. We tried pouring it on the side of the wet food "pile" . . . Pitter likes it ok, Patter doesn't, so Patter may get a couple of syringes a day . . . I HATE to do the soaked kibble like they suggested - altho that's what they were eating up til 4 days ok and would prob'ly go for it . . . why start with bad habits?

I am feeling overwhelmed - I think I'm just tired. Both kittens have slept almost ALL day + I worry about THAT (why aren't they playing!?) . . . now that I know what babies they really ARE, I'm just gonna be in the nervous mom mode for a while . . . *sigh*

But they ARE healthy (with a few little exceptions) and they are SO sweet! Patter has claimed Hubby + mews when he disappears into another room (WHEN she's awake!) til he comes back. 

But they are MOST DEFINITELY the bonded pair I was looking for!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol, step one: Take a deep breath.

At this age the best thing to do for them is be calm, be consistant, and be loving. None of those are difficult, especially when they need all the snuggling you can give them!

Since they are so young you need to be calm to reassure them. They'll take their cues from you, so if you're jumping at every little mew and cry then THEY'LL think it's a big deal. They aren't nearly as breakable at 4 weeks old as we think they are, so you don't need to stress about that at all. Doran and Muffin both bounced all the way down a full flight of stairs on more than one occasion at that age and they turned out just fine.

Don't worry about the sleeping either. When they go through growth spurts they'll sleep (and eat) more, then they'll go a week of full on play, and then another spurt comes along. As long as they are happy and active when they are awake it's nothing to be concerned about. Babies sleep a lot, nothing to worry about.

Just a note from someone who's been there...make sure you and hubby don't drop everything and run for the kitten at the first little cry. You want to make sure she knows how to wait, and 4 weeks old is when you can start that sort of training. If she isn't dying then take your time. I'd even suggest not going to her (call her over instead) when she cries. If you need to go check on them wait until they're quiet! Otherwise they'll learn to scream for attention, not a trait that's fun in ANY species.

Of course if you do hear truly distressed kitten sounds (and you WILL learn to know the difference  ) you can go to them immediately.

Just wait until they learn stairs! I spent a full week 'rescuing' Doran from the top of the stairs before he figured out how to climb down. Silly little monkey


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

*grins* Thank you! It all just caught me by surprise - I think . . . 



librarychick said:


> Lol, step one: Take a deep breath.
> Just a note from someone who's been there...make sure you and hubby don't drop everything and run for the kitten at the first little cry.


Oh! Just like human babies! lol I have 5 g-daughters so I DO know about that! The problem has always been that Hubby doesn't understand that concept  (I UNDERSTAND it, I just can't always manage to DO it  )

Thank you for the reassurance + the reminder to breathe (sometimes I forget that!) I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Patter (the girl + smaller of the 2) LOVES to be syringe fed! YAY!
Pitter (the boy + larger of the 2) likes to drink his KMR out of a saucer while Patter is being babied  Well - she IS a baby!

Right now, I'm trying to be calm cuz there is a storm coming + I'm kinda scared of thunder storms - I don't want to teach the kids to be scared! It's almost their nap time so it'll prob'ly all be ok


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Would love to see pictures!
And don't forget that kittens go through growth spurts; they will play and play and then can sleep much longer for days. They need it for growing, so don't worry unless it is days on end and no appetite.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm losing track of which I've posted here +/or FB!

Nap time is always laying against me in some way or another - this is against my crossed legs + I couldn't move (or reach the remote!)

View attachment 61969


I would LOVE to be able to get one of them playing in their "peek-a-boo" box!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
Reminds me of my baby-stripey-cat; looks SO much like your babies. Mine is now 9 years old and 18 pounds!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Bon, congratulations!! I'm so glad you finally found the bonded kitten pair you were looking for!

These two are absolutely adorable. I love tabbies. But...there aren't any other pics up?? I looked in the meet my kitty forum and didn't see a thread. Waiting...


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

hmmm . . . I'll try to fix that tomorrow!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

O.....M......G

they are so flipping cute.....please post more piccys!!


----------

